# Sealy Park!



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

So, I'm ancient now. Schools still rolling on. Actually having friends (like, first time ever. Literally.) really helps out math wise. Though... having never met outside of school there more of sudo friends I think. Not sure about that. And I'm going to hack my hair off soon. Short, like can't fall in my eyes nor touch my neck short. *gulps* Anyone else got hair like that?

I admit to trimming down 'Lo's back just the _tinniest bit._ Not much, not much at all. But... man I hated the curl. And I was going to a park, a rare and fabulous thing. So... I took off just enough to make her back flat(er). XD


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Is it annoying having me just be the picture obsessed girl? I mean, I don't debate nor congratulate, I just put up pixels. Is that odd?  Or do you all love me regardless?


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Happy birthday Enneirda! Hope you had fun. Shylo looks lovely as always


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Denee! Don't worry, I did.  We had a cheese ball (surrounded in nuts no less) along with mock hot dogs, cokes, and nearly three miles (parents are lazy  ) of off leash walking. Quite the fun day to me. 

I'm easy to please lol.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey! Happy Birthday!!
Your Birthday is close(ish) to mine.
YAY March Babies....and please tell me what qualifies as ancient....because I sincerely doubt you are.
I love seeing pictures of 'Lo and she looks GREAT!
Please don't stop posting your pixles....I love them.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

"ancient" In this context means 21 lol. 

When is your b-day?

I shall continue with my pixels then. As long as they're enjoyed, I shall return.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday! - you are definitely not ancient! - your life is merely beginning! 

I love your pics too!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday - hope you have had a lovely day  Love your photos but just a quick question.... how tall to the shoulder is Lo as she is beautiful and looks like she is very tall but could be the way she has her fur cut as looks leggy - lucky girl


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> "ancient" In this context means 21 lol.
> 
> When is your b-day?
> 
> I shall continue with my pixels then. As long as they're enjoyed, I shall return.


HAHAHHAHA 21!!!! well now you are legal in Texas!!
Ummmm my Birthday is on the 25th. I will be 29....which is kinda making me hyper ventilate a little bit!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ali79 said:


> Happy Birthday - hope you have had a lovely day  Love your photos but just a quick question.... how tall to the shoulder is Lo as she is beautiful and looks like she is very tall but could be the way she has her fur cut as looks leggy - lucky girl


Lo is actually TINY!! lol there is a pic on here that shows her size really well....I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Jane! 

Ali & Madeleine, she's 14.5 tall. The problem is I tend to take pictures at ground level, close up, and crop them huge. It really doesn't help lol. That's me at 5'7. She is set to far forward, but it will have to suffice. 









Amanda, I still remember when I showed this and another forum some comparison shots of 'Lo and D with doors, siblings, and cokes. You guys all started hyperventilating lol. It was hilarious.  I never realized they seemed so BIG in pics.

Its always funny to show this pic of D to people, then say he's 11 pounds and 13.5 inches tall lol.








Lots of people thought he was a STANDARD poodle.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Lo is actually TINY!! lol there is a pic on here that shows her size really well....I will see if I can find it.


Thanks Amanda - just seen photos and can't believe how small she is though very beautiful


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Enneirda. said:


> Thanks Jane!
> 
> Ali & Madeleine, she's 14.5 tall. The problem is I tend to take pictures at ground level, close up, and crop them huge. It really doesn't help lol. That's me at 5'7. She is set to far forward, but it will have to suffice.
> 
> ...


Hi Enneirda - she is so tiny  I am 5'8" so Lo is roughly the same size as our Beau! Your photos are always stunning and that is why I asked how big she is as she seemed a lot bigger than the other poos on here! She really is gorgeous as is D  Thanks for posting the pics so I can see how tiny she really is


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Your welcome.  How tall did you think they were?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought she looked tall too - although not unusually so - probably about 15-16" so not that much bigger. Biscuit has just reached 12", so they all look tall to me!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Enneirda. said:


> Your welcome.  How tall did you think they were?


I wasn't really sure though probably about 4 inches taller than they are. I asked my daughter Madeleine how tall she thought as she always comments on their lovely coats and she too thought taller until I showed her the photo of Lo with you and she said aaaaahhhh she looks even more gorgeous


----------

